# Just An Update On The Axle Grease



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, after the quick response of many of my fellow Outbackers, I ventured off on Saturday July 16 with optimism that I hadn't screwed anything up.

The trip went fine and I can't thank all of you enough for the quick responses!

I've posted more about the trip in the "Have you been camping....." forum.

Jason


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jason

I'm glad everything worked and you had a great trip.

Thor


----------

